# Michigan hog problem



## hoghunter84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I can&#8217;t sleep much these days I started reading all the hog info that has been posted on this site and had to join so I could give some knowledge I have gained, I spent 4 year in the army stationed at ft Stewart GA and all I did was hunt hogs every chance I got, I have read allot of posting saying if I don&#8217;t see them there not around, I think the hunters of Michigan would be ill served to go at this problem from that approach. I hunted just about every day in GA and about 98% of the time I did not see a single hog, this is not to say i did not see them while driving but not while hunting I saw sign but no pigs, and as far as road kill went I did not see that many, they are smart with good hearing and smell 
signs you need to be looking for:
1: wallows, in the summer when its hot they will find some water and slide around in it and then rub it on the nearby trees, this is also a way to tell hog size, the higher the mud the bigger the hog.
2: rooting, under nut bearing trees, farm land, or just in general, it can be small just top layer moved around or 3 feet deep and 15 wide depending on size of hog or how many
Here is a site with picture to help me make my point
google razorbackoutfitter hunting 101


P.S. if anyone has a hog problem i would be more than happy to help take care of it, or if anyone has question i will do my best to answer them


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Hoghunter, Welcome to Michigan-Sportsman.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I am curious, has anyone estimated the amount of hogs in Michigan? Or don't they really have an idea at this point. I haven't lived in Michigan for almost 6 years now, but I don't remember hearing of them when I did. It seems like a fairly new phenomenon, am I right on that?


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never seen a hog... nor I have ever bumped into anyone who has seen them. If they are such a problem how come we aren't seeing them. Maybe the problem is just around the corner but I haven't seen it yet


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I know they breed like crazy, don 't know the stats, but I know they have offspring like rabbits. Therefore, you'll probably have a big problem soon enough.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Never seen one are talked someone that seen one. Have never really even a trail pick of one. In fact I know more people that swear they seen cougars then hogs.


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

I used to doubt there was ever a problem too. I have killed 9 of them on our 40 acres since September. There is a problem, believe me. It may be very localized for now, and thats the way we should all want to keep it. If everyone was seeing pigs and you saw roadkills, it would already be too late for eradication much less population control.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

don't get me wrong I am not sticking my head in the sand... I have just stopped jumping every time the DNR says we have a problem of apoclyptic proportions (ie. chronic wasting). They seem soooo worried about how the pigs hurt other game populations... but they don't seem to care about the hammering the deer are taking from the wolf population here in the frozen north.


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

A few years back I was at a place enjoying some adult beverages when I met a guy who shot a large one in the Crump area. It was even on the local news.
At that time there were quite a few sitings in that area.
There are quite a few hunters around here so I don't think one would live very long here.


----------



## hoghunter84 (Mar 8, 2011)

seeing hogs is not always easy, like i said look for the signs, with summer comming your best bet is the wallows on hot days, pigs have no sweat glands so this is how they cool down, or if you want use a post hole digger make a hole and fill it with corn, or a post covered in a bit of carpet with some old motor oil on the carpet they love to rub on it

dan


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I have seen them bird hunting and I have seen one after it was shot. The ones I saw were about 40 lb alive an the dead one was about 60lbs.
Bob


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

The only good one is a dead one !


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

In a strange way I kind of welcome them at this point. It gives us something else to hunt. I haven't seen hide or hair of them either. It would give me an excuse to buy an new AR anyway.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I got the answer buy that ar and come to Texas we got plenty of hogs.Chuck


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

captjimtc said:


> In a strange way I kind of welcome them at this point. It gives us something else to hunt. I haven't seen hide or hair of them either. It would give me an excuse to buy an new AR anyway.


You don't want them in Michigan. Were I seen them it looked like someone had a rototiller in the woods everything was a mess out there .


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

They want us to kill them but the way I read the turkey season rules, I can't carry slugs or buckshot with me while turkey hunting. You can't be out hunting during turkey season without a turkey permit.
How about changing the rules, keep it birdshot only for turkeys but allow hunters to have slugs with them in case they see hogs.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I have seen them and have been chasing them for 3 years now. I know they are there. I have seen the wallows, and the areas where they have been rooting. Found some serious feeding areas two weeks ago. But, as Hoghunter84 has said, they are not the easiest target on the planet. I hunted them in Alabama for nearly a year and only managed to see them on a few ocassions, but I know they were there. I believe there are probably more then we realize here in Michigan, but not enough to cause the concern that we should really be thinking about. Once they take hold we are bound to have some real issues, especially in southern Michigan. And just because we have pretty bad winters with a lot of snow in the Northern parts of the state, don't think they won't show up and make home in those areas. The true Russians will have absolutely no problem living in those regions, and will eventually become some of the largest pigs in the state because that is what it will take to survive.


----------



## slick rick (May 8, 2008)

take your pistol with you when you hunt turkey make sure you have your cpl good luck hunting shoot a hog and have a bbq


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

A day ending in the letter "Y" is a good excuse to buy a new AR...


----------

